# Neodesha for Tegu?



## Beasty (Oct 6, 2008)

I just was offered a HUGE NP cage for $200! :shock: 
Get the deals when you can, right?!
This thing has to be about 8'+ wide(maybe 9') by 30" or so deep and maybe 2' high. I know the dimensions are good but what do you guys think about it for my pair of Extremes? Yeah, they're good in the 55g for winter and I already have a 3'Wx6'Lx2.5'H for them that needs modification(for moisture control) but has a top loader door on it. I was thinking of making a front opening cage for them as that would be far better for taming since I would be more at eye level and not looming over them like a predator. This would save time and money for sure and is easily cleaned as well.
Here's the pix.











I ask because I've heard of some animals digging at the sliding doors and losing claws and finger tips. There is, however, a lip to hold in substrate on these that Vision cages lack. I think if they were raised in it there would be less chance of such happening. I could also screw in a panel at the bottom in the front so that they can't get at the track IF it did get to that point. :idea: 
What do you think?


----------



## PinkPunisher (Oct 6, 2008)

Sweet deal! The only thing I would worry about with that is the substrate depth, other then that I can't see anything I think would cause a problem.

Looked at the pics and reread what you said, are you planning on putting a flourescent tube or anything in there to help them get UVB? You might want to. Also I noticed that its only 30"s wide, thats going to be a problem especially for a pair of Extremes. You might want to look into widening it a foot. My idea is to just make a 8-9'x1'x2' plywood box, cut the back open of the Neodesha so the tegus can walk into it. Although its not pretty it would work unless you want to build a cage for them. 

I built my own bed/cage and I love it, it cost me a lot because I needed to reinforce the crap out of it but I'm glad I made it.

Whatever you plan on doing good luck, that was a steal of a deal you got! 

Spencer


----------



## Beasty (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a double 40w I can put in it though I haven't seen the thing just yet.(I like MVBs anyway) I'm not sure if it's 30"W. It's likely 36" wide but you never know. The guy's wanting to trade me for my Asian Water Monitor juvi I was selling. (+ some cash on my part most likely) I don't think I'd be butchering what was a $800+ cage originally by chopping out the back, that's crazy! I'd build something first but they would likely be quite happy in it for a couple years I'd think. I plan on taking them out very frequently too.
I was thinking about the depth of cypress and I could always put up the panel like I was saying in the first post. Either way I'm still waiting on the guy to call back so we'll see.
Thanks for the input!


----------

